# Quelle für TouchPen/TouchStift



## BPlagens

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach nach einem TouchPen (ohne Logik) der mit einer Kette / Schnur neben einem Touch-Display befestigt werden kann.

Leider finde ich nur Touch-Stifte für PDA oder einen recht teuren von Beckhoff.

Kennt einer von euch eine Lösung?

Würde mich über Anregungen freuen

Vielen Dank
bernd


----------



## Maxl

Die von Beckhoff sind auch nicht der Wahnsinn.

B&R bietet auch welche an, hab die aber selber noch nie verwendet.
Bestell-Nr. 5AC900.1100-00
http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_17285_DEU_HTML.htm

Sieht aber nicht so aus, als ob die eine Kette hätten, muss man wohl selber dranbasteln.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## BPlagens

Danke!

So ähnlich machen wir es derzeit auch (scheint ja aus Holz zu sein) wir nehmen aber PVC und drehen es selber.

Ich hatte nur bisher so etwas gefunden: http://www.memo.de/Bueroartikel/Sch...ouch-Pad-Pen.memo?groupId=4048&page=group.jsp

Danke für den Link ist aber nicht ganz was ich suche. - Schade!

cu
bernd


----------



## Ralle

Wir hatten welche von Beckhoff, aber extrem teuer (80,-).
Nun Kaufen wir aus einem Büro-Katalog Kugelschreiber, die am Ende eine Schnur und eine Halterung zum ankleben haben. Als Mine kommt dort eine Lamy-IT-Mine rein (einkleben) und fertig ist der Stift.


----------



## BPlagens

*Super Idee!*

Danke Ralle!

Die Idee gefällt mir sehr gut!
Ich glaube so werde ich das umsetzen!

danke!
cu
bernd


----------



## TommyG

Letztens 

beim Kunden so einen 'Voltcheck' oder 'Magnetcheck' mit Teflonspitze gesehen. die ließen sich dann sogar mit Handschuhen bedienen..

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=123000

Greetz, Tom


----------



## McMeta

zwar schon ein altes Thema aber für Interessierte:

http://www.touchpen.eu

vor allem den Preis finde ich sehr in Ordnung!


----------



## mst

Ich nehme immer die PTA Stifte von Conrad: Artikel-Nr.: 772023 - 62 

Die Kappe kann man abziehen - dies bohre ich durch und befestige das ganze mit einer dünnen Schnur.


----------



## OWLer

MOIN!

Ich habe mir damals mal einige Touch Pens sammt Halter und Band bei einer lokalen Dreherei machen lassen. Waren nicht gerade billig waren aus Metall gefertigt und der Halter war auch magnetisch. Vielleicht mal irgendwo nachfragen bzw. anfragen

Grüße

OWLer


----------



## sps-koka

Hallo!

Hier ist auch so ein Stift mit Halterung und Kette. Stabile Ausführung, kostet aber auch um die 50€.

bis dann,

sps-koka


----------



## TommyG

Jop,

und dann gabs da noch die Dinger aus Edelstahl mit O- Ringen und Teflon Spitze aus der Dreherei, die wurden aber net verkauft, stattdessen war der Gegenwert ein neues Panel...

Man, Thema war doch verfügbar und preiswert....

Thema verfehlt, imho..

Grrretz, Tom


----------



## roadrunner

Es gibt auch welche von Siemens 6AV7672-1JB00-0AA0

*TOUCH STIFT FUER SIMATIC HMI TOUCHGERAETE: PANEL*, MULTI PANEL, PANEL PC, FLAT PANEL MONITOR UND SCD MONITOR, HALTER, WENDEL UND TOUSTIFT, ZUR ANBRINGUNG AM SCHALTSCHRANK 

65€ Liste


----------



## Ide

roadrunner schrieb:


> Es gibt auch welche von Siemens 6AV7672-1JB00-0AA0



Weiß jemand wie der befestigt wird? von hinten geschraubt oder wie?


----------



## SI_PRO

Hallo,

der Siemens Touch Stift wird an der "Halteklammer", z.B. ans Gehäuse geschraubt. Und er hat den Vorteil, dass er eine "abgerundete" Spitze hat. Bei den ganzen "billigen" Touch Stiften muss man aufpassen. Da diese sehr spitz sind können sie ggf. die Lebensdauer des Touchs negativ beeinflussen...


----------



## AST_01

*Touch Stift mit Halterung und Verbindungsband*

Hallo,

wir haben auch nach einer Lösung für einen Touchstift mit Halterung und fester Anbindung gesucht. Nachdem wir am Markt nichts praktikables mit einem akzeptablen Preis gefunden haben ist unser TouchFLEX entstanden. Ein Halter zur Universalbefestigung oder mit 22,5mm Einbauadapter und Gummiband mit Touchstift. Detailierte Info´s!


----------



## AST_01

...................


----------



## PN/DP

Hallo AST_01,

aus welchem Material ist die "Strippe"? Ist die für Lebensmittel-/Naßbereich geeignet?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Perfektionist

Hallo AST,

wenn Werbung (oder etwas, was danach aussieht), dann bitte etwas zeitnäher. Ansonsten bitte bei "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" reinschreiben.


----------



## Woldo

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten ein kostenloses Muster von OSTEN zuschicken lassen. http://www.klick-fix.de/touchpen/touch-pen.html. Seitdem setzen wir diese Touchpens ein, sind extrem preiswert (ca 3,50 Euro/St.) und erfüllen ihren Zweck. 

Gruß Woldo


----------



## AST_01

Hallo Harald,

unser Halter und der Stift sind aus Kunststoff mit glatter Oberfläche und können bei Bedarf auch gereinigt werden. Die Standard-Kordel besteht aus einem Textil-Band. Alternativ können wir aber auch ein Kordel aus PU mit Edelstahlclip liefern, die ist dann glatt und ebenfalls bei Bedarf einfach zu reinigen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

ich habe mir letzte woche ein Stift von AST_01 als Muster schicken 
lassen. Mir ist der Stift ein wenig zu klein und das die schnur nur einfach
am Stift eingehackt ist, gefällt mir nicht. Die Stiftspitze ist mir auch ein
wenig zu klein. Also wirklich kein Männerstift.
Die Befestigung mit den 22,5mm Adapter ist natürlich klasse.

Ich bin noch zweigeteilt ob ich den Stift verwenden soll.


----------



## AST_01

Hallo Helmut_von_der_Reparatur,

danke für die Rückmeldung. Das mit dem "kleinen" Stift können wir lösen. Den Stift gibt es auch in normaler Kugelschreibergrösse. Auch die lösbare Kordel war schon in der Kritik. Bei Bedarf gibt´s die Kordel auch fest mit dem Touchstift verbunden. Dabei ist der Clip am Stift geklebt, wodurch der Stift unverlierbar mit der Kordel verbunden ist. Alternativ gibt´s den Stift auch in ALU, dabei ist der Stift ebenfalls fest mit der Kordel verbunden. Ich denke wird sich schon was passendes finden. 

R. Bleher


----------



## rostiger Nagel

hast du den ein paar bilder die du hier mal hochladen kannst?


----------



## Automation Partner

*TouchFLEX*

*Hallo Helmut,*
anbei die gewünschten Bilder, bei Rückfragen und weiteren Anregungen bitte melden.

GRÜSSE
Automation Partner


----------



## rringel

Hallo,
bei Visam gibt es diesen Stift hier




Kostet 49,-€ / Stück


----------



## geduldiger

Ich habe genau wie Woldo, die Klick-fix.de Variante. Die  sind praktisch und auch super günstig. Die sind einfach zu befestigen  über eine Klebefolie, haben eine elastische Teleschnur und spannbacken zum einklemmen des Stiftes. Für 3,70 das Stück. Ich setze die überall ein!

Die Mega teuren "knüppel" von Siemens kann man keinem in die Hand drücken!

MfG


----------



## ostenco

*Touchpen mit Klick-Fix*

Wir sind Hersteller und Patent Inhaber des Klasischen Touchpen mit Teleschnur und Klick-Fix(Siehe Prospekt).
Kontakt und Bestellung info@klick-fix.de


----------



## SI_PRO

So wir haben nach Umstellung auf überwiegend Multitouch Geräte jetzt folgenden Stift im Einsatz. 
http://josatec.de/wordpress/zubehor-und-komponenten/

Sind sehr zufrieden damit. Haben wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe auch Touchstifte die für die "alten" resistiven Panels und Displays passen.


----------

